# Angry Marines: Predator Angrinator!



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes you heard it right! It's time for another Angry Marine madness. This time I'm tackling the Angry Marines Predator Angrinator. For those that do not know, the Predator Angrinator is basically a Rhino transport with FETHING ANGRY LAUNCHERS that LAUNCHES VERY ANGRY SPACE MARINES right to your enemy.

Here's an Illustration of the Predator Angrinator that I found on the web.


And the Predator Angrinator in WIP


The side doors will have whirlwind launchers that I will soon add when I get my hands on another Whirlwind.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahh, so you're thhe chap who did the angry marine command squad :grin:

WIP looks great so far and i know it'll turn out wonderfully.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I just think of the Goblin Doom Diver when I saw that 

Love it!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

YES! Love it.

Can't wait to see what it looks like finished.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

you need to paint them up as clowns or very glitzy circus folk!


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to see a model of one of these.

Awesome work!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Linkage to the command squad please?

Looks awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, that is awesome. What would the stats for one of those guys be? +rep.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

This is awsome and it makes ME ANGRY!:angry:


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats awesome! And I also would like a link to the command squad please, or my tyranid will eat you. :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Command squad:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/angry marine command squad/MrChaos_album/AngryMarines.jpg


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Afro...marine....so appealing!


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm gonna come right out and say AWESOME! I think those are some of my most favorite models ever!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

He he just waiting for more Whirlwind launchers to pimp that Predator Angrinator

Oh and rules from the Angry Marine Codex:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Sponsons added. Should I add moar?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

its up to you, personally i think it look awsome but you could bulk it up a bit and add more angry marines in to make it more like the picture

cheers

edd


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

The more the merrier...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it looks fine as is, just needs some paint and some characterful decoration. Great stuff so far.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you could go either way, but as it is it looks great, so why mess with a good thing?

I can't wait to see this thing painted!

FOR THE EMPRAH!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mrchaos said:


> Sponsons added. Should I add moar?


What about another two launchers on top of the roof mounted ones? Sort of a quad launcher type, like the sketch. You can't have enough angry marines.k::ireful2:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Honestly, I think you should take the "shit, take a third" option for the fun of the name and the modeling opportunity. Possibly take extra armor and model it with the corpses and armor of fallen enemies.

All Angry, All the Time.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

You asked for it... so how about 3 FLIPPING TWIN-LINKED FLAMERS ATTACHED TO THE FRONT?!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Burn the pacifist. 

Angry marines are just inherently funny. Keep it up!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

ALWAYS ANGRY, ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry: HAVE SOME REP :angry::threaten:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

epicness, the command squad is awesome and this makes all the other marines look like pansies, when you paint it you should write, OWNED!!! along the front


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I suggest a vindi cannon on the front with a marine in it


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

pure WIN! have some Rep!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oodles said:


> I suggest a vindi cannon on the front with a marine in it


Brilliant! Well done that man!k:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally got my Whirlwind.

TADAAA!!


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Dear Sir.*

View attachment 5762


Enjoy it. You've earned it.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Dude, thats awesome


----------

